# Sniffles



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

My new rat sniffles past away.  I was unaware (partly my fault) that sniffles was sick when I got him, and I hadn't the money to take him to the vet when it got out of hand, and he passed away after just two weeks of having him. When I found him I noticed large holes where my other rats had been eating him :x . Fairwell sniffles, I did all I could.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

